# bougie / chandelle



## Monsieur Hoole

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la différence (s'il y'en a) entre une bougie et une chandelle?


Merci beacoup!

M.H.


----------



## Anne345

La chandelle est en suif (graisse animale) et la bougie en cire.


----------



## Calamitintin

Et on dit toujours "un dîner aux chandelles", même si on utilise des bougies.
On "voit 36 chandelles" (hein KaRiNe ), et on utilise un "chandelier" même pour une bougie


----------



## LV4-26

Calamitintin said:


> et on utilise un "chandelier" même pour une bougie


Pas tout à fait d'accord. (mais c'est peut-être une différence géographique).
Je place une bougie sur un bougeoir.
Par contre,  le chandelier porte plusieurs bougies (ou plusieurs chandelles).


----------



## Calamitintin

LV4-26 said:


> Pas tout à fait d'accord. (mais c'est peut-être une différence géographique).
> Je place une bougie sur un bougeoir.
> Par contre,  le chandelier porte plusieurs bougies (ou plusieurs chandelles).


Heu...oui, peut-être  Désolée pour l'aide empoisonnée


----------



## LV4-26

Calamitintin said:


> Heu...oui, peut-être  Désolée pour l'aide empoisonnée


Ah mais non ! C'est peut-être moi qui suis dans l'erreur. Si quelqu'un pouvait nous... _éclairer._..


----------



## LaurentK

LV4-26 said:


> Ah mais non ! C'est peut-être moi qui suis dans l'erreur. Si quelqu'un pouvait nous... _éclairer._..



Je ne sais pas si ma petite flamme va nous éclairer, mais je crois que c'est _candélabre_ qui désigne un... chandelier à plusieurs branches, et qu'on emploie indifféremment chandelier ou bougeoir pour une mêche solitaire... .


----------



## Moiwouam

A l'origine, un *bougeoir* est un porte-bougie *facilement transportable* pour pouvoir s'éclairer tout en marchant. Cette utilisation ayant disparu en France avec la généralisation de l'électricité, le sens est devenu simplement porte-bougie. Alors qu'un *chandelier* a une utilisation *fixe*, souvent cérémonielle. Il peut très bien être à branche unique, mais il est souvent imaginé à sept branches car c'est alors un symbole biblique (la Ménora ou Ménorah). Un *candélabre* est un chandelier à plusieurs branches.

Sinon pour répondre au sujet (çe peut être pas mal), ce que dit Anne est exact, même s'il existe...des chandelles en cire !
Cependant à mon avis peu de gens utilisent _chandelle_ au lieu de _bougie_ en fonction de la composition chimique, mais plutôt en fonction de la forme (long et mince pour une chandelle, épaisse et courte pour une bougie) ou de l'utilisation (cérémonie pour les chandelles, domestique ou banale pour les bougies).


----------



## Francois114

Il y a cierge, aussi (long et fin, à usage religieux).

Je pense qu'il faut insister, comme certains l'on évoqué, sur le fait que chandelle a une connotation "vie d'autrefois", qu'on retouve par exemple dans l'expression "dîner aux chandelles" qui évoque un dîner particulier (à deux personnes de sexe opposé, le plus souvent !!) intime et romantique : on ne dirait jamais "dîner aux bougies"... ou alors pour dire qu'il y a eu une panne d'électricité ce qui n'est pas vraiment romantique comme évocation...


----------



## LaurentK

Francois114 said:


> Il y a cierge, aussi (long et fin, à usage religieux).
> 
> Je pense qu'il faut insister, comme certains l'on évoqué, sur le fait que chandelle a une connotation "vie d'autrefois", qu'on retouve par exemple dans l'expression "dîner aux chandelles" qui évoque un dîner particulier (à deux personnes de sexe opposé, le plus souvent !!) intime et romantique : on ne dirait jamais "dîner aux bougies"... ou alors pour dire qu'il y a eu une panne d'électricité ce qui n'est pas vraiment romantique comme évocation...



C'est ça! _dîner au bougies_ on regrette la panne, _dîner aux chandelles_ on la redoute .


----------



## Francois114

Exactement, Laurentk : on ne saurait mieux dire !


----------



## geve

Monsieur Hoole said:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la différence (s'il y'en a) entre une bougie et une chandelle?


Grâce à l'un des tout premiers fils de ce forum franco-français - et à Anne345 que je retrouve ici ! -, j'avais découvert l'origine du mot "bougie", que voilà (du TLFi) :


> 1. 1300 bougie « cire fine dont on faisait les chandelles »
> 2. 1493 « chandelle faite avec cette cire »
> *de Bougie, nom de la ville d'Algérie d'où cette cire était importée.
> *


Et maintenant, _bougie_ a complètement supplanté _chandelle_ ! (sauf dans les contextes romantiques suscités, bien sûr - c'est qu'on a le parlé classique, dans ces situations-là  )



Moiwouam said:


> A l'origine, un *bougeoir* est un porte-bougie *facilement transportable* pour pouvoir s'éclairer tout en marchant. Cette utilisation ayant disparu en France avec la généralisation de l'électricité, le sens est devenu simplement porte-bougie. Alors qu'un *chandelier* a une utilisation *fixe*, souvent cérémonielle. Il peut très bien être à branche unique, mais il est souvent imaginé à sept branches car c'est alors un symbole biblique (la Ménora ou Ménorah). Un *candélabre* est un chandelier à plusieurs branches.


Permettez-moi d'ajouter _photophore_ à la collection, présent dans tous les magasins de déco branchés, et dans les appartements des jeunes filles, pour suppléer les chandelles


----------



## tie-break

Et si on parle d'une voiture...
Remplacer une bougie ou remplacer une chandelle, qu'est-ce que c'est mieux?


----------



## Francois114

tie-break said:


> Et si on parle d'une voiture...
> Remplacer une bougie ou remplacer une chandelle, qu'est-ce que c'est mieux?


Bougie ! Le français nous permet de dire "j'ai les bougies encrassées" comme "j'ai les oreilles bouchées", ce qui laisse entendre que la voiture est un simple prolongement de notre propre corps puisque cette structure "jai le/la/les XX + adjectif" s'applique en principe à celui-ci  !   (voir aussi : "j'ai un bruit bizarre" ou encore "j'ai les amortisseurs avachis")


----------



## tie-break

Merci Francois114,
j'avais entendu le mot "chandelle" en parlant d'une voiture...
Maintenant je m'en souviens: la chandelle devrait être un truc que on met sous une voiture comme precaution, lorsque on utilise un cric par example pour eviter que quelqu'un soit tué dans le cas que le cric se casse!


----------



## Francois114

tie-break said:


> Merci Francois114,
> j'avais entendu le mot "chandelle" en parlant d'une voiture...
> Maintenant je m'en souviens: la chandelle devrait être un truc que on met sous une voiture comme precaution, lorsque on utilise un cric par example pour eviter que quelqu'un soit tué dans le cas que le cric se casse!


Exact ! Et ça se dit aussi pour un morceau de bois vertical qui soutient une poutre cassée dans un grenier : toujours regarder, en achetant une vieille maison, s'il y a des chandelles dans le grenier !


----------



## tie-break

C'est vrai! Nous avons trouvé deux cas où "chandelle" n'est pas interchangeable avec "bougie"!


----------



## geve

On en apprend des choses dans ce fil ! 


tie-break said:


> C'est vrai! Nous avons trouvé deux cas où "chandelle" n'est pas interchangeable avec "bougie"!


On peut aussi remarquer que dans les expressions figées, _bougie_ n'a pas réussi à supplanter _chandelle_. 
Par exemple le _dîner aux chandelles_ déjà cité, _tenir la chandelle_, _le jeu en vaut la chandelle_, _brûler la chandelle par les deux bouts, faire des économies de bouts de chandelle... _La chandelle a la vie dure !


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

"Chandelles", dans l'argot des souteneurs (rien à voir avec le soutien des poutres du grenier!) désigne aussi les prostituées qui font "le trottoir" par opposition à celles qui travaillent en maison (close).

Les joueurs de rugby délivrent aussi des "chandelles" lorsqu'ils bottent le ballon très haut, mais en le conservant dans l'aire de jeu.

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Francois114

Et tant qu'on y est, dans un registre moins noble, chez moi, dans mon sud ouest (merci Moity Jean pour le rugby), une chandelle est ce qui coule du nez d'un enfant enrhumé... :"Mouche-toi, tu as une chandelle !"


----------



## toutchose

Moiwouam said:


> Un chandelier a une utilisation fixe, souvent cérémonielle. Il peut très bien être à branche unique, mais il est souvent imaginé à sept branches car c'est alors un symbole biblique (la Ménora ou Ménorah).


Effectivement, dans la religion juive, les chandeliers ont toujours sept branches, mais ce n'est pas le cas des autres religions.La différence entre une bougie et une chandelle est celle-ci :Avant l'arrivée de l'électricité, la chandelle était un objet indispensable mais onéreux, et qu'il fallait économiser. Elle était composée de suif, c'est-à-dire de graisse animale. Elle sentait mauvais, fumait beaucoup et irrègulièrement.La bougie, elle, était un produit de luxe importé de la ville de Bougie en Algérie, et seuls les nobles pouvaient se les offrir. La bougie était en cire, ne fumait pas, se consumait plus lentement et ne sentait pas mauvais. Voilà. Vous savez tout maintenant.   Amicalement.


----------



## Corsicum

Moiwouam said:


> A l'origine, un *bougeoir* est un porte-bougie *facilement transportable* pour pouvoir s'éclairer tout en marchant. Alors qu'un *chandelier* a une utilisation *fixe*, souvent cérémonielle. Il peut très bien être à branche unique, mais il est souvent imaginé à sept branches car c'est alors un symbole biblique (la Ménora ou Ménorah). Un *candélabre* est un chandelier à plusieurs branches.


Oui, par forcément à sept branches ?



Moiwouam said:


> Cette utilisation ayant disparu en France avec la généralisation de l'électricité, le sens est devenu simplement porte-bougie.


Pas tout à fait dans toutes les régions, tout dépends des us et des coutumes :
Chez moi, le bougeoir est toujours la avec la lampe à pétrole sur la cheminée, toujours opérationnels en cas de panne.

De l’usage de la bougie ou "chandelle" dans certaines régions :
Dans mon enfance, je me souviens très bien, nous utilisions la bougie, toujours avec un bougeoir en cuivre, plus souvent la lampe à pétrole, puis pendant quelques années le bec à gaz(Jusqu’en 1955 il n’y avait pas d’électricité dans la plaine orientale en Corse).
Plus tard, même avec l’électricité, nous avions toujours un bougeoir à portée de main pour pallier à une panne surtout en cas d’orage.

Pour l’usage domestique, le mot "chandelle" n’est pas ou peu utilisé en français pour désigner la bougie, il est utilisé en corse, il s’écrit comme en latin ou en italien. 
Par contre pour les églises, le gabarit est différent, on parle de chandelles ou de bougies, avec des chandeliers qui permettent de porter une ou plusieurs chandelles ou bougies.
En ce qui me concerne, je n’ai connu que des bougies en cire.




toutchose said:


> .La différence entre une bougie et une chandelle est celle-ci….


Je suis tout à fait d’accord, je souhaitais simplement mentionner qu’il y a eu une période transitoire avant l’arrivée de l’électricité assez tardive pour certaines régions.

EDIT ajout : 
Pour les veillées mortuaires, il existe aussi une sorte de petite chandelle, une mèche qui flotte sur de l’huile. Je ne sais pas si pas si on peut parler de chandelle ou si il y a un nom précis pour désigner ces « chandelles » ?


----------



## Aoyama

> Effectivement, dans la religion juive, les chandeliers ont toujours sept branches


Pas vraiment (même si ce n'est pas très important, la discussion ne porte pas à l'origine sur chandelier et candélabre), mais bon ...
La Ménorah a sept bougies, la Hanoukiah (utilisée pour Hanouka, la fête des lumières, en décembre, grosso modo pendant la période de Noël) en a huit .
Pour revenir à bougie ou chandelle, on sait que l'étymologie de bougie place le mot _après _chandelle. Le TLF indique " Bougie était la ville d'Algérie d'où venait la cire dont on faisait les chandelles". Donc, l'histoire de la suif et de la cire ne tient pas vraiment.
Moi je dirais naïvement que la chandelle est _un plus longue _que la bougie. Très subjectif. On met des bougies sur un gâteau d'anniversaire, pas des chandelles ...
Ceci dit, bougie a beaucoup plus de sens (figurés) que chandelle.
J'aime cette phrase attribuée à La Rochefoucault : "ouvrage qui sent la chandelle".


----------



## itka

> Par contre pour les églises, le gabarit est différent, on parle de chandelles ou de bougies, avec des chandeliers qui permettent de porter une ou plusieurs chandelles ou bougies.


Pour les églises et quel que soit le gabarit, on parle surtout de _cierges_.


> Pour les veillées mortuaires, il existe aussi une sorte de petite chandelle, une mèche qui flotte sur de l’huile. Je ne sais pas si pas si on peut parler de chandelle ou si il y a un nom précis pour désigner ces « chandelles » ?


Chez nous, ça ne servait pas que pour les veillées "mortuaires" mais pour toutes les veillées et ça s'appelait un "calin"... mais ce doit être un mot provençal. En français, c'est une sorte de "lumignon". On mettait une mèche dans une soucoupe de plomb ou d'étain qui contenait de l'huile et était suspendue au centre de la pièce.
Pour les curieux, des précisions ici.
Dommage ! Je n'ai pas de photo : le dernier que j'avais a été égaré il y a peu !


----------



## Montaigne

La ménorah pour Hannukkah a 9 (8+1) branches.


----------



## Corsicum

itka said:


> Pour les églises et quel que soit le gabarit, on parle surtout de _cierges_.


Je ne savais pas qu’ils se nomment tous des cierges pour les églises ?
Je cite mon dictionnaire pour cierge :
_« Du nom latin de la cire*, cire*._
_1° *Chandelle de cire*, longue et effilée, en usage dans le culte…. »_
.
Pour les autres petites « chandelles » à bain d’huile il y a effectivement d’autres usages avec des noms assez précis et spécifiques.


----------



## toutchose

itka said:


> Pour les églises et quel que soit le gabarit, on parle surtout de cierges.


Itka a tout à fait raison. La chandelle change d'appellation lorsque elle est utilisée dans le cadre d'un culte religieux. On parle alors de cierge ... Petite parenthèse : je découvre ce site, et je dois dire que je le trouve très intéressant car on y aborde pas uniquement l'étymologie, mais aussi de tout ce qui s'y relie.  Amicalement.


----------



## toutchose

Aoyama said:


> Donc, l'histoire de la suif et de la cire ne tient pas vraiment.


Bonjour Aoyama, Pardon, mais vous faites erreur. D'après vos dires, je déduis que vous n'avez jamais utilisé une chandelle en suif, sans quoi vous sauriez que la différence entre une chandelle (en suif) et une bougie (en cire) est ENORME sur tous les plans (voir mon message précédent)... Quant à l'origine arabe de la bougie, elle est attestée depuis fort longtemps non seulement dans tous les ouvrages étymologiques mais également et surtout dans les ouvrages historiques ... Amicalement.


----------



## Aoyama

> La ménorah pour Hannukkah a 9 (8+1) branches.


Absolument, taout sheli (mea culpa).



> Bonjour Aoyama, Pardon, mais vous faites erreur. (...) vous n'avez jamais utilisé une chandelle en suif, sans quoi vous sauriez que la différence entre une chandelle (en suif) et une bougie (en cire) est ENORME (...)


Bonjour Toutchose, le problème ici c'est de penser qu'une chandelle _doit être _en suif pour se différencier d'une bougie, or Corsicum parle bien (à propos de cierge) de 





> _*Chandelle de cire*, longue et effilée, en usage dans le culte_


.
Cela montre bien (ce me semble) que la différence invoquée suif/cire ne tient pas.
Tout aussi amicalement.


----------



## toutchose

Pardon, Aoyama, je ne savais pas que vous parliez uniquement de l'apparence ... Oui, c'est vrai qu'une bougie peut avoir toutes les formes, mais qu'une chandelle est toujours longue et effilée ...


----------



## Aoyama

> Pardon, Aoyama, je ne savais pas que vous parliez uniquement de l'apparence


Non, je ne parlais pas uniquement de l'apparence, je parlais aussi de la matière utilisée pour la fabrication (suif ou cire) qui était supposée servir de critère pour différencier bougie et chandelle.


> c'est vrai qu'une bougie peut avoir toutes les formes, mais qu'une chandelle est toujours longue et effilée ...


c'est une bonne remarque, qui rejoint celle que je faisais pour le gâteau d'anniversaire.


----------



## Corsicum

Une chandelle assez particulière : l’oribus, ORIBUS (s. m.) : 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/oribus 
_« Chandelle de résine que l'on plaçait autrefois sous le manteau de la cheminée__»_
L’étymologie proposée ne semble pas correspondre avec l’usage qui en est fait dans les textes latins ?.

DU BOIS,Louis (1773-1855) : _Glossaire du patois normand_.
_« chandelle de résine de mélèze »_
*http://www.bmlisieux.com/normandie/dubois14.htm*

*Edit complément :*
Notes archéologiques : 
Une description assez précise de l’usage des chandelles, de l’oribus (rouzi ou camoufle) avec des youbes
http://andre.j.balout.free.fr/charente(16)_pdf/charente_lampe1931.pdf

Qui est aussi en latin, dans ce contexte « les lévres » :
APULÉE, _Métamorphoses_, IV, 28
_« appliquant sur leurs lèvres leur main droite »_
*http://remacle.org/bloodwolf/liege1/EROS/eros001.htm*

Voir aussi en latin pour oribus : "_bouche"_
_« bouche contre bouche »_
_« cinquante bouches »_


----------



## Moity Jean

D'après George Gougenheim :

Les romains connaissaient, en dehors des flambeaux de bois résineux et des lampes à huile, l'usage de cylindres en matière grasse traversés par une mèche dans le sens de la longueur. Il en existait deux sortes : les pauvres se contentaient de la _candela_ (en suif) et le _cereus_ (en cire) était réservé aux riches.
_Candela_ est devenu _chandoile_ puis _chandelle_ en français et _cereus_ a donné _cierge_.
Au Moyen Age, le mot cierge n'est pas réservé aux églises. Puis l'usage s'est restreint à l'usage religieux et il a fallu trouver un autre terme pour désigner les cylindres de cire ordinaire. Comme la cire la plus réputée venait de Bougie, on a dit au XIV° siècle _chandelle de Bougie_, puis simplement _bougie._
La bougie moderne est maintenant en stéarine et non en cire. La chandelle, quant à elle, a survécu dans des expressions familières (économies de bouts de chandelles, voir trente-six chandelles, brûler la chandelle par les deux bouts)


----------



## SAYAH26

En réalité la différence est très subtile

La chandelle est Petit cylindre fait de matière combustible, le plus souvent de suif, muni d'une mèche centrale et employé autrefois pour l'éclairage. Elle est utilisée jusqu'au XIV siècle avant l'apparition de la Chandelle fabriquée en Cire d'abeille et dont le nom BOUGIE fut donné en référence à la ville d'Afrique du Nord Bougie d'où elle est originaire.

La chandelle avait la particularité d'être plus économique et la bougie plus durable 

La chandelle était utilisée par les pauvres et La bougie par les riches.

Le Suif est un produit à base de graisse de Mouton ou de Boeuf et est aussi utilisé pour la fabrication du Savon.


----------



## Loupsy

J'ai trouvé ce vieux post et j'aimerais y revenir. Chez nous, au Québec, on dit beaucoup plus "chandelle" que "bougie". MAis la traduction que je fais est aussi pour la France. La différence de forme (longue et mince VS épaisse et courte) que quelqu'un a suggéré, vous semble-t-elle valable? Ainsi, est-ce que ça semble bizarre si je dis que quelqu'un avait caché dans une grotte une chandelle pour s'y éclairer? Ou est-ce que ce sesrait mieux de dire bougie?


----------



## Tharkun35

Francois114 said:


> chez moi, dans mon sud ouest, une chandelle est ce qui coule du nez d'un enfant enrhumé... :"Mouche-toi, tu as une chandelle !"


Chez moi aussi, dans mon ouest natal breton-gallo.


----------



## aefrizzo

Loupsy said:


> La différence de forme (longue et mince VS épaisse et courte) que quelqu'un a suggéré, vous semble-t-elle valable?


Pas du tout. Aujourd'hui on en voit de toutes les formes, dimensions, couleurs, parfums...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord pour dire que *chandelles* et *bougies* peuvent être de toutes formes et donc que l'emploi de l'un ou l'autre terme n'indique en rien un type de forme.

Quant à la matière, une *chandelle* peut être de suif ou de cire (d'origine animale, végétale ou minérale : cire d'abeille, stéarine, paraffine, etc.), au contraire d'une *bougie* qui est exclusivement de cire et en aucun cas de suif.

Hormis dans certaines expressions où le terme subsiste (cf. plus haut dans ce fil), *chandelle* est un terme désuet en Europe ; on dit aujourd'hui *bougie*. S'il s'agit d'un texte moderne, je n'emploierais donc que ce dernier terme. Il en irait bien sûr différemment d'un roman se déroulant au Moyen-Âge ou d'un poème.


----------



## Loupsy

Bon, semble que je vais y aller pour des bougies. Merci.


----------

